# EL84 amps, 15 watts...suggestions please



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have had 2 EL84 based amps and sold them both. I sold the first amp because I was stupid (glad I got that over with right at the beginning) and the second was much too heavy to move around (Classic 50).... not the wisest choice either, but the price was right and I didn't have the heart to say "no" to the seller (a forum member) as he went out of his way to meet me. 

I miss having the choice of variation in tone in comparison my Fender amps.

I'm wondering which EL84 based amps would be recommended. I'm looking for 15 watts, 4, 8, 16 ohms selection (preferred) and reverb on board (preferred, but I can live without reverb).

Heads are actually preferred, but combos would be considered if the weight is not more than about 30 -35 lbs. That likely limits me to a 1 X 10" combo...I would guess.

Cost...I will try and get it used. 

I will not be looking at boutique amps....wish I could...but no.

Thanks for your suggestions.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I've got a vox Ac15H1TV which I absolutely love. They're the handwired chinnese made ones (is that an oxymoron?). The combo is pretty heavy, so that's probably out but I know they do a head version. No master volume, no reverb, but it's got the regular EL84 channel and an EF86 channel which I find sounds nice and rich while still having that vox chime. They're not for everyone, but play one if you get the chance... I know guys who have sold Dr. Z's to get the vox instead.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I recently got an Egnater Rebel 20 head and am really digging it. The power amp circuit uses 2 6V6s and 2 EL84s but the cool part is that, with the TUBE MIX control, you can dial from full 6V6 to full EL84 power (and everything in between). It also has a WATTS knob that lets you scale from 1 Watt up to full 20 Watt power. Also, it's a pretty small head and easy to haul around in its included carrying case. Has an effects loop, too, so it's great with pedals. 4, 8, 16 ohms jacks on-board. No reverb tho. Hope this helps. :smile:


bd


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

sivs said:


> I've got a vox Ac15H1TV which I absolutely love. They're the handwired chinnese made ones (is that an oxymoron?). The combo is pretty heavy, so that's probably out but I know they do a head version. No master volume, no reverb, but it's got the regular EL84 channel and an EF86 channel which I find sounds nice and rich while still having that vox chime. They're not for everyone, but play one if you get the chance... I know guys who have sold Dr. Z's to get the vox instead.


I sold my Dr.Z Maz 18 for a AC30 and AC15 and i'm glad I did. I would love one of the new heritage versions though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. 

I have looked at Egnator Rebel 20 in the past. Made a an offer to a forum member for one, but he didn't want to split the head and matching cab. 

I ldid a search for the Vox head....a bit expensive for me. 

Keep the suggestions coming.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've got a Matchless Spitfire that's 15 watts, EL84's. Check out their site for some of the options they offer in their "15 watt and under" section.

http://www.matchlessamplifiers.com/index.html

Mine is a '96 that's a 2X10 and heavy - gotta be in the 50 pound range anyway. Old style hard plastic handle doesn't help whenever I've got to lift it for more than a few seconds, but I don't believe they use them anymore.

Never had an issue with mine - sounds great, looks good and has never let me down. They aren't cheap, but it sounds good enough that the amp/GAS bug doesn't bite me very often - and when it does, I just need a little time with it cranked up a little louder than normal to push that GAS outta mind.

If it's definitely the EL84 flavour that you're after, I'd have to recommend you check them out. They aren't the latest & greatest with all the bells and whistles kind of amps - but what they do, they do very, very well.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

There is an inexpensive Crate for sale here. Maybe you can try it before committing.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

starjag said:


> There is an inexpensive Crate for sale here. Maybe you can try it before committing.


Thanks starjag.....I just saw that after I wrote this thread. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

Check around for a used Traynor YCV15 Blue. Has everything you're looking for, although it might tip the scale a tad heavier.
Great sounding underrated amp.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I might suggest the Phaez DaisyCutter head. 14 watts with 2 EL84's, 2 12AX7's and high efficiency solid state rectifier. Approx $400, 15lbs, custom built by Randy Fay ('ontariomaximus' on E-Bay), available thru E-Bay or by contacting him directly. Mine has direct line out, 4 and 8 ohm outputs, but since each one is hand built, imagine he can do 4/8/16 outputs if you need it.

Check out this video, which is close, but not identical to the one I have (it uses 6V6 and EL84 power tubes in combination):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BguBjk55xpc

There are other videos featuring the DaisyCutter circuit, but few of them do justice to the clean to slightly gritty tones that this amp head produces. I guess most guys are like kids in a candy store with the higher gain settings (yeah, have to admit, it's a gas playing the higher gain settings).

Harmony-Central reviews:

http://reviews.harmony-central.com/reviews/Guitar+Amp/product/Phaez/Custom+14W+EL84+Daisycutter/10/1


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

those new vox night trains look really cool


an old Traynor guitarmate combo ( verb & trem ) or they made a 2xEL84 head too, without verb & trem....both handwired & probably better quality than any sub-boutique stuff you can find nowadays


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

traynor YCV20WR?


----------



## Roughshod (Sep 22, 2007)

I second the Phaez Daisycutter. They come bare chassis though, no headbox. I scratch built mine but they supposedly fit into a Valve Jr. headbox. The Daisycutter comes with a single tone knob but for an extra cost a full tone stack can be added as well. Randy was great to deal with as well and answered each email and question I sent.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Trinity TC-15...

www.trinityamps.com


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

The night train is a good option. They sounds pretty cool.

I have the AC15HTVH head... It sounds killer. Around $1000 isn't too much if it's the last head you have to buy


----------



## sonic635 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a Laney VC-15 110 that I like. Vintage British (Marshall) sounding It is a two channel amp with a 10" Jensen speaker. The speaker is not very efficient and you can crank the amp and get that sweet overdriven power tube crunch out of it. I have a 2 X 12 Lopoline cabinet with Eminence Wizards in it. With that cab it gets more than loud enought for a small club. It is very light and very vintage looking.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I second the TC-15. It took me a bit to warm up to it but it is now my favorite amp. Sounds fantastic.


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

I've got an old Traynor ygm-2 and I love the amp, it's the perfect lower power combo amp IMO. I don't think I'll ever sell it. If you can find one of those used in decent shape it'd fit the bill nicely.

OR (I haven't actually played one of these) the re-issue Traynor YGM-3 would likely be a really nice option 
http://traynoramps.com/products.asp?type=12&cat=19&id=409
handwired, and supposedly just like the original ones.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Many thanks for all the suggestions. Much appreciated.

FYI..The amp head that I (stupidly) sold was a Traynor TBA-2A...kqoct

Cheers

Dave


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Blues Jr said:


> Check around for a used Traynor YCV15 Blue. Has everything you're looking for, although it might tip the scale a tad heavier.
> Great sounding underrated amp.


...seconded! this amp is brilliant!

no longer manufactured, but i have heard that some l&m stores still have one in stock.

-dh


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Blues Jr said:


> Check around for a used Traynor YCV15 Blue. Has everything you're looking for, although it might tip the scale a tad heavier.
> Great sounding underrated amp.


Great amp. Swap out the speaker for a Neodymium, and you'll be in the mid 30's. I'll bet a G12 Century Vintage or Tonkerlite would sound great.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Andy said:


> Great amp. Swap out the speaker for a Neodymium, and you'll be in the mid 30's. I'll bet a G12 Century Vintage or Tonkerlite would sound great.


...can't afford it right now, but i'll be looking into this. thanks.

-dh


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

greco said:


> I'm wondering which EL84 based amps would be recommended. I'm looking for 15 watts, 4, 8, 16 ohms selection (preferred) and reverb on board (preferred, but I can live without reverb).
> 
> Heads are actually preferred, but combos would be considered if the weight is not more than about 30 -35 lbs. That likely limits me to a 1 X 10" combo...I would guess.
> 
> ...


I've been thru this type of search at least once before, and would recommend:

*any vintage Traynor GuitarMates or BassMates ... in head-form (or combo if ya don't mind the weight)
*used Dr Z Carmen Ghia/Maz JR - check with L&M regards to any inventory ... not necessarily cheeep, but good bang for the buck nonetheless
*some of the Vox gear is cool, too
*and, last but not least, maybe a Classic 30 from PeeVee ... not my favorite, but well suited to speaker and tube swappin'

cheers always, eh

Joel
p.s. my apologies if I missed out whether or not you have already purchased an amp ...


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Trinity TC-15...
> 
> www.trinityamps.com


Exactly what I was thinking. Made in Toronto with the highest quality parts at half the price that most guys would charge for it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm still checking this thread regularly.

Joel...I haven't purchased an amp yet...just looking for suggestions.

This thread has turned out to be much more popular than I expected...I hope others will be helped by it also.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

The Fact that you would like just a head, opens up some good possibilities.

I think I would consider the Trinity TC-15 like they said.

Also, consider a few of the Ceriatone amps:
http://ceriatone.com/
My suggestions of theirs are the:
Creme Brulee (Matchless DC30 EF86 channel with Lightning power section)
Spitfire
Lightning
18Watt TMB EF86

None of them have reverb but they are all well made hand-wired amps for quite a reasonable price.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

I have 2 amps left and they are both el84's. 1 head and 2x12 cab, the other a 1x12 combo. And they sound unlike each other with maybe an overall darker tone in common. 

I don't know what your ceiling is for cost but I will recommend the amps I currently own and a couple of others.


Budda SD18 - My combo amp and would be my go to amp if and when I start playing out again. 2 channel; shared EQ (you really don't notice this because, imo, the EQ is voiced just right for both channels); a killer Marshallesque gain channel and a very good, useable clean channel though not much headroom with humbuckers.
Kingsley Keep - 15 watter that is based on an AC15, iirc. Single channel with 1/2 and 1/4 power options; clean and gain inputs; 2 position bright switch and 3 position tone (for lack of better term) switch; volume, tone and MV controls. Deceptively tweakable. Beautiful, lush clean tones and takes pedals extremely well. Don't really spend much time with power or preamp gain but when I do it sounds pretty good. Power options are footswitchable but don't know if S. Garrett of Kingsley Amps has the switch available yet.
I had a Trinity Plexi 18 TMB head and it was an absolute beast of an amp. By that I mean it matched up so well with an LP, CrunchBox and a little delay. Marshall heaven, at least that is what I _think_ would be _the_ Marshall tone as I am not a Marshall expert. Great normal channel and with an a/b/y box you had a multi channel rig.
Probably the cheapest amp that I am suggesting is a THD Univalve. Single ended, single channel; built in THD Attenuator (Not that great sounding with massive attenuation); Not really a 15 watter if you use an el84(with YellowJacket) but it does accept any power or preamp tube which is its greatest attribute. With a 6550 - great tube btw - it gets you in the 20+ watt range. Personally, I had the Bivalve, the Uni's bigger brother, and I found the amp to be fairly bright, lacking in bottom end, and very unforgiving for sloppy players but it had it's charms.
Thanx,
Jim


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The absolute best el84 based amp I ever had was a Lexicon Signature 284. It was designed by John McIntyre and built by Lace music. Unbelievable piece of kit. It was really running 2 single el84s in stereo for about 3 watts a side, but it was loud enough to hang with drums and versatile as anything. I posted a review on harmony Central back when i had it.

I REALLY regret having to sell it to pay the rent. I'll probably track one down again some day. 

The lexi got me hooked on el84s and I next got a Traynor bassmate that was phenomenal for cleans and blues. 15" speaker was good but could have been better.

I then put Groove tubes Substitubes in my Traynor Mark 3 combo and found the voice of GOD! Those combos are really big and heavey tho, so not what you're looking for.

I now have the 3/5 watt Blackheart Little giant which is A -cheap, and B - really good sounding from clean to dirty. Not a lot of headroom for cleans, but it rocks hard and loves pedals.


----------



## Raven (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm sounding like an echo again but 

http://www.mackamps.com/products-Heatseeker-HS18/


----------



## BoyWearingVans (Nov 16, 2009)

I own an Orange Tiny Terror and a Vox Night Train, and recieve quite a lot of compliments on their tone from audience members and sound guys.

These are affordable amps if you desire the 2-12AX7 2-EL84 thing.

I swapped out the preamp tube in the TT with a 12AT7, because I dont require super high gain. 

I have owned the Orange for over 2 years and eventually desired Bass Treble and Mid Knobs. Boom.. Along came the Vox Nightrain. Its Bright/Thick switch bypasses the Tone controls entirely.

I highly reccomend checking either of these.
P.S. as for the no reverb, check out the EH Holy Grail Plus ($150ish). I did some stage tech work at a John Fogerty concery this summer and he was using a Demeter Reverbulator for clean tones and the Holy Grail+ for dirty.

If its good enough for those old CCR tones, its good enough for me.


----------



## libtech (May 27, 2008)

Like BWV said, a terror, or night train would be great and cheep used (I have a terror combo, and like it alot, its small and not too heavy) I'd like to try a vox ac4tv though!


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

JMann said:


> [*]Kingsley Keep - 15 watter that is based on an AC15, iirc. Single channel with 1/2 and 1/4 power options; clean and gain inputs; 2 position bright switch and 3 position tone (for lack of better term) switch; volume, tone and MV controls. Deceptively tweakable. Beautiful, lush clean tones and takes pedals extremely well. Don't really spend much time with power or preamp gain but when I do it sounds pretty good. Power options are footswitchable but don't know if S. Garrett of Kingsley Amps has the switch available yet.
> 
> Jim


-I have a Orange Tiny Terror head that i love alot for crunch or smooth overdrives(Very nice with single coils)...But this amp as a lack for clean tones.I would recommand it without any doubts if you don't really need deep clean tones as much!
It's a really simple amp that feels solid as rock and sound as good!!!In the same line,but with more features,there's the Egnater Rebel20.It seems to be a good bang for the buck as the Traynor DarkHorse,the THD Uni-Valve,the BlackHeart Handsome Devil and more...

I'm thinking about buying a Kingsley Keep.It seems to be a dream and a very complete amp at a great price.I'm considering the 30 watts version for more room,but if someone(Jmann, for example) could tell me more about the clean tones of the 15 watts
it could help me to make a choice.And i keep my Tiny Terror!!


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Reinhardt 18...a bit more than 15 watts, but just awesome! I had a Keep and really liked it, but if you like Marshall grind and nice clean tone I vote for the Reinhardt.


----------



## cndgtrplyr (May 22, 2009)

I have a Peavey Bravo...25 watts all tube w/84's...not too heavy to transport and it is quite versitle...I did swap out the speaker for a Celestion G12L. A good find and underated (cheap I paid $100.00 for mine)

check out this if you are curious YouTube - Peavey Bravo 112 Demo not me but somebody giving it a workout


----------



## Ten46 (Sep 12, 2009)

corailz said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Kingsley Keep.It seems to be a dream and a very complete amp at a great price.I'm considering the 30 watts version for more room,but if someone(Jmann, for example) could tell me more about the clean tones of the 15 watts
> it could help me to make a choice.And i keep my Tiny Terror!!


It really depends on what you will do with it. Are going to want to gig with it? Can you mic the cab if you gig with a 15 watt? As with any head the result will vary greatly depending on what speaker and cab type (open or closed) you use.

I have the 15 watt. I use it for home use only. After some trials with various speakers I finally matched it with a single Celestion blue in an open backed cab. The cleans are beautiful. Its not a Fender clean, its more like a Vox but it has its own distinct sound. Open sounding but focused and articulate at the same time if that makes any sense. The crunch is wonderful. Really great classic rock and blues tones. Don't be put off by the apparent lack of eq options. Its deceiving. You can dial and switch in a great sound for any guitar. Check out the clips on the web site. I don't use the high gain input very much so I can't really say too much about it. It sounds good when I want high gain (which is not very often) but it is not just a higher gain version of input 1. It has its own tone altogether.

I love this amp. For me its tone heaven with a leather carrying handle on top. I do use other amps but the Keep is my go to amp for 85%+ of the time.

I hope my ramblings help.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

BoyWearingVans said:


> I own an Orange Tiny Terror and a Vox Night Train, and recieve quite a lot of compliments on their tone from audience members and sound guys.


I bet sound Guys love you ! After taking 100 watt guitar amps out of the PA night after night ...

15 to 30 watts is the new Standard... unless you are going to take a 100 watt amp and attenuate it down to 15 anyway 

p


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Ten46 said:


> It really depends on what you will do with it. Are going to want to gig with it? Can you mic the cab if you gig with a 15 watt? As with any head the result will vary greatly depending on what speaker and cab type (open or closed) you use.
> 
> I have the 15 watt. I use it for home use only. After some trials with various speakers I finally matched it with a single Celestion blue in an open backed cab. The cleans are beautiful. Its not a Fender clean, its more like a Vox but it has its own distinct sound. Open sounding but focused and articulate at the same time if that makes any sense. The crunch is wonderful. Really great classic rock and blues tones. Don't be put off by the apparent lack of eq options. Its deceiving. You can dial and switch in a great sound for any guitar. Check out the clips on the web site. I don't use the high gain input very much so I can't really say too much about it. It sounds good when I want high gain (which is not very often) but it is not just a higher gain version of input 1. It has its own tone altogether.
> 
> ...


I'm running through an Avatar Vintage cab with a V30 and GH12?. I've had this cab for awhile and never really clicked with it until the Keep came along. Don't know if it's the cab, Keep or maybe this is a divine match but the cleans are other worldly, imo. 

I've been really digging my Darkhorse lately (honeymoon still on and through same Avatar), another 15 watt candidate, and have ignored my Keep and Class 5 but I can still claim imo that the Keeps cleans are the better of the 3. Really like the DH's cleans but in a different way largely because they're driven by 6v6's. 

You got me really gassing for a Celestion Blue. I would love to pick up a Traynor cab that is matched for the DH with a 16 ohm Blue which I could use with all 3 amps (C5 combo is 16 ohm). 

The Keep though, of the 3, is the Keeper of the trio.

Jim

Edit: corailz, the cleans on the Keep are its greatest strength, imo. As Ten46 mentions it all depends on what you're after. If it's clean headroom then the 30 would be the choice. My 15 is a loud amp and it stays fairly clean with volume at 10:00, w/single coils, 3 1/4 power option. The 15 just might do it for you but man, 30 watts would be just more of a good thing wouldn't it??


----------



## Nork (Mar 27, 2010)

i have a tiny terror that i love, and it runs clean pretty well. i mean - it probably couldn't keep up with a REALLY loud drummer in a small club clean, but it's great for what i'm doing, which is mostly church stuff. the amp's really dependant on tubes, tho - my layout is a TS ax7 in v1 and a jj au7 in v2 (gonna try an at7 soon). 

but what really made the amp for me was my new set of TAD el84-str's. they just sound HUGE clean. big and thick and lovely. 

that's my opinion.

the traynor is awesome.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

how about the mesa subway rocket? - great little combo, 10" speaker, 20 watts, reverb...
they're out of production but i've seen them come up for about $500-600 used - i may actually know of a used one for sale by one of my students - pm me


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey greco, did you buy an amp yet?

I think I actually have your old YBA2a, if you want I'll sell it back to you for the same price? ( I think I bought it off you, anyway? sold it on this board? )

shoot me a PM


cheers


----------

